# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) تحديثات :  Phoenix Service Software 2012.24.000.48366 Cracked

## mohamed73

> Main component versions in the release: 
> • Product API 2012.22.2
> • Nokia Connectivity Cable USB Driver Version 7.1.78.0
> • Flash Update Package 2012.11
> • FUSE Connection Manager v 2012.22
> • Envira CL 2012.16 
> MAIN CHANGES & ERROR CORRECTIONS FROM PREVIOUS VERSION 2012.16.4.48159 
> Error Corrections & changes:
> New product: RM-884 
> ...

 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  او 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *باسورد  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## ameerl

*الف الف شكر استاذ محمد
بارك الله بك*

----------


## HASSANNN

شكرا على البرنامج الرائع في خضم الموضوع

----------


## abu_loai

يسلموا يديك

----------


## فادي أسعد

شكرا جذيلااااااااااااااا روعه أخي شكرا

----------


## asmonaco

Merciiii

----------

